# Should i keep flying?



## Jabels (Oct 10, 2011)

I have only been flying rollers for a couple of months, i had to stop currently flying them because the hawks in our neighborhood are so bad, i have already lost 4 birds to the hawks so i am in the process of rebuilding up my bird count. and today i went out to checkup on my birds and a hawk landed right on my fly coop about 5ft in front of me and thats the second time thats happened! should i just give up on flying them because every time i do fly them a hawk appears. out of all the times that i have flown my birds only once have they all came back without a hawk appearing and spooking them.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Don't fly them anymore as you are just going to lose more birds. One thing you can do is NOT ADVERTISE to the hawks. By that I mean make sure the hawks can't see your birds. If they can see your birds, you need to put solid walls up (a real kitbox) so the hawks can't see them in there. Lock the birds down for a while, maybe two weeks and then fly them again.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

it is migrating season and hawks are every where, people usually lock their birds up till the hawks pass on..could be weeks or even months...


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

We had Hawks landing on our aviary/flight pen as well.
A paint ball gun seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Jabels (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks yea i probably wont fly them tell next spring since im kinda low on birds right now and im thinking that maybe i wont let them go in there aviary every day, do you think that would help?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

AZCorbin said:


> We had Hawks landing on our aviary/flight pen as well.
> A paint ball gun seems to work pretty well.


LOL, never thought of that!
They sit on my flight cage...dreaming of a meal.....not gonna happen here because I don't free fly my birds....their very happy right where they are..safe and sound  They all retreat inside the loft and 'peek' out LOL. None of my birds even go near the door to get out anymore. Their not stupid!


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Idk why but I lol'd so hard at that peeking out thing XD


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

mine do that, fly into the loft when they see a hawk, all but one, NEMO my male roller he will sit out there on the lowest perch or ground and stare back at the hawk, that hawk gets so mad too LOL


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Lock'em up.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

This is just about the worst time of year in most areas to free fly your Birds.....
Not only is it the Fall Migration, you have all of this years Youngsters still Honing their hunting skills.
http://luckytouch.weebly.com/


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

I actually lost a Homer today to a hawk. I should've not taken them out in the first place stupid me. I'm really mad that it was its 3rd time out flying and a hawk got it. I ran after the hawk and got the bird but it was almost dead . I'mma lock mine in till spring because i dont want to lose any and i hate the feeling of losing a pigeon.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

good it hawk hunting season,


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

Mine are locked up til next spring as the Cooper hawk comes everyday to check out the situation


----------

